# Clips From The PI



## MJS (Mar 2, 2008)

Ron Kosakowski, a guy I train with from time to time, returned from a trip to the PI. While he was there he did some training with Tuhon Gaje and a few of his students.

[yt]bV7Z8FBxKp0[/yt]


[yt]n1_5mTJp27E[/yt]


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Mar 2, 2008)

I've already seen these clips via Myspace.  The guys he's fighting are the same guys Doug and Jimmy faced on Fight Quest.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks Mike great clips, How often do you get to train with him


----------



## arnisador (Mar 2, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## MJS (Mar 3, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Thanks Mike great clips, How often do you get to train with him


 
He has monthly workshops at his school, so I do my best to make it to those.  I usually bring a notebook with me, and it certainly pays off.   The seminars that usually draw the biggest crowds are when he brings Tuhon Gaje in.  He would also bring in Larry Hartsell as well.  Sadly though, that will be one person that'll be greatly missed.


----------

